# Website functionality



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

Hello all,
Can i get some feeback on the functionality of my website. My original address was www.lovedelicioustees.com but I was having problems with firewalls redflagging the word "love." So I changed it to the following.

www.shopdelicioustees.com or www.shopdtees.com
If anyone has the time, can you type in www.lovedelicioustees.com and see if it automatically redirects to www.shopdelicioustees.com? This is what it is supposed to do. 

Thank you in advance and I welcome all comments
Spread the love,
Jillian


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

No good, I got nothing.

Seeya,

MJ


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

it's not working for me!


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

none of them work? or just www.lovedelicioustees.com?

Does www.shopdelicioustees.com work?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

jcorron said:


> Hello all,
> Can i get some feeback on the functionality of my website. My original address was www.lovedelicioustees.com but I was having problems with firewalls redflagging the word "love." So I changed it to the following.
> 
> Delicious Tees or Delicious Tees
> ...


It took me to a porn site. 

Just kidding. No, it went quickly to shopdtees.com


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

the redirect does not work for me... 
the shopdelicious page works directly


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

jcorron said:


> Hello all,
> Can i get some feeback on the functionality of my website. My original address was www.lovedelicioustees.com but I was having problems with firewalls redflagging the word "love." So I changed it to the following.
> 
> Delicious Tees or Delicious Tees
> ...


They all work for me. Site looks good. Quick, easy functional, nice designs, cute models. All good.


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

you just gave me a heart attack!
Nice joke. 

Thanks for checking that out for me.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

jcorron said:


> you just gave me a heart attack!
> Nice joke.
> 
> Thanks for checking that out for me.


Sorry. I probably joke too much but it keeps me sane. Kind of. almost sane.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

All Except The One With The Word Love In It. They Must Be Trying To Ban That Word..


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> All Except The One With The Word Love In It. They Must Be Trying To Ban That Word..


I know, who would have thought? My initial website idea was spreadthelove.com...could you just imagine? the goverment would have come after me! haha.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Same here. Delicious Tees and Delicious Tees both worked for me, the "love" site didn't show up or redirect.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

jcorron said:


> I know, who would have thought? My initial website idea was spreadthelove.com...could you just imagine? the goverment would have come after me! haha.


Spreadthelove.com would work for 60's style of shirts. Have you googled spreadthelove to see what would come up?

strangely nothing really bad came up. Actually more religious and nice things came up than I expected. Strange because you can type in something totally obsure and end up with the strangest, dirtiest web sites.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

It redirects fine for me. I find the first landing page very odd though and am not sure of it's purpose.

Personally I would show more of your collection on one page, especially as your designs are amazing.


----------



## cagwatson (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool site, nice and clean.

one thing i did pick up tho, the prices of the shirts aren't displayed until you actually add them to your cart. would be nice to see the price before deciding to purchase


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

The glitch was fixed...Can all you wonderful people please go to lovedelicioustees.com one more time and see if it automatically redirects to shopdelicioustees.com. I really appreciate your help. Hopefully I can help you all out one day. Any design questions?


----------



## cagwatson (Sep 12, 2007)

jcorron said:


> The glitch was fixed...Can all you wonderful people please go to lovedelicioustees.com one more time and see if it automatically redirects to shopdelicioustees.com. I really appreciate your help. Hopefully I can help you all out one day. Any design questions?


yep re directs ok, but still no prices until you add to cart, as per my prev post

i would def fix that, i was looking all over the site for the prices and couldnt find them until i added to cart, for me i would want to see the price advertised with the image/details of the actual product

ta


----------

